# Quick Question about IDs for NREMT



## alabamatriathlete (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,
 First time posting, long time "in the shadows" member on the site. 

Quick question for you guys and gals out there - about to schedule my NREMT test. Says I need two forms of proper non-expired IDs (duh...). One is with a photo (driver's license) and "the second ID must be non-expired and include your name and signature." 

Well...my passport just expired this past month, and I didn't get a chance to renew it (1-800-my-bad). Also, don't feel like paying the ridiculous fee to go through that whole thing again with the Post Office if I don't have to.

Question is - for the 2nd form of ID...would my social security card work? NREMT/Pearson Vue says a State issued Identification Card is good-to-go. 

Anyways, probably a retarded question but thanks for any clarification. Also, just so yall don't think I am a complete moron, tried calling NREMT & Pearson Vue but they were closed by the time I got home from work.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Apr 30, 2011)

I always thought you needed 2 photo IDs. But if you just need one ID with a photo then your SSN card should work. I do recommend updating your passport though.


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey thanks man - appreciate it. Yea, I do need to get that renewed; called Post Office today so to see how long and 2 weeks was minimum time to get it back and current; was hoping I wasn't going to have to wait that long to take the test, so all good. 

Thanks again.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 30, 2011)

the second form does not need to have your photo on it. i used my drivers license and a credit card. as long as it has your name and your signature on it then it should be good. but call them just to be sure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2011)

I second the DL and credit card. Used it both times with no problems. SS card works as well.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 2, 2011)

Social Security Card works, i've been using it along with my license


----------

